# Finally got to see a Trader Joe's!



## MuranoJo (Sep 15, 2009)

In Bend on a recent excursion--made this a must-do touristy thing for me.  I thought it was great and really wish they were in my locale. I saw tons of stuff I'd like to try but didn't have time in the t/s and couldn't haul it home.

At first, hubby said, "So what?"  But soon he was throwing things into the cart faster than I. I did have room for a case of the '2-Buck Chuck' :hysterical:, but for some reason the Cabbie doesn't seem as good as the bottle delivered from a nice NW Tugger.    ($2.99 per bottle was the real cost.)


----------



## Red Rox (Sep 16, 2009)

Once you shop at TJs you want one in your town. 2 Buck Chuck costs $2.99 everywhere except in California. There you'll find it for $1.99. It's enough of a savings that whenever we go to CA from Sedona we bring home a couple of cases. Our friends from here that go often take orders if they're driving their SUVs. :whoopie:


----------



## ScoopKona (Sep 16, 2009)

Trader Joe's Blanc de Blancs sells for $4 a bottle here. It's one of life's great pleasures. If it was $10 per bottle, I'd still buy it by the case. If it was $20 a bottle, I'd drink Shramsberg instead.

http://www.fightinmadmary.com/2005/12/trader-joes-blanc-de-blancs-french.html

EDIT - Two Buck Chuck (Charles Shaw for those of you who don't have a TJ's nearby) Chardonnay recently won "best of" in a California wine competition. Wine snobs who "never drink the stuff" caused a run on the wine. They now sell an Australian chard that I prefer to the California wine. Everything they sell is drinkable, and much of it is a true bargain.

I buy the Chuck merlot for cooking, by the case. And I drink their Cabernet Sauvignon all winter long. Fred Franzia is a fascinating dude -- a "screw the wine snobs, let's drink" kind of guy. They hate him in Napa, and he pleaded nolo to fraudulently labeling grapes. But I don't care -- anyone whacking pretension with a $2 wrecking ball gets my respect.

http://timothysykes.com/blog/2009/08/22/the-interesting-story-of-fred-franzia-two-buck-chuck/


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 16, 2009)

I use the 'Chuck' Merlot both for cooking and as 'internal medicine'. The cab is OK, too if I want something heavier. DW likes the TJ's 'Coastal Chardonay'- She's not into reds and dislikes oak.

I brought 3 cases home from our last excursion into 'TJ Country'. 

TJ's is not just about wine. Their convenience foods have come in handy while timesharing. Imaginative prepared foods than don't require extra ingredients to taste good. TJ's has wonderful cheeses- to go with the wines. Their cereals and other foods are good, too. The stores are fun to shop in, and their people seem genuinely happy to work there..

So help us out here.... Go to www.traderjoes.com and ask them to consider Boise, ID for new location. Your friendly Idaho TUGgers would appreciate you. 

Oh, and muranojo, our next TS is Thanksgiving in Bend/Redmond. Thanks for the heads-up on TJ's there- I'll take the truck.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 16, 2009)

> quoted from "Story Of Fred Franzia & Two Buck Chuck"
> 
> Forest Glen, Salmon Creek, Quail Ridge, Crane Lake. The brands, like the names of subdivisions, invoke an invented or, in some cases, an obliterated past: Franzia frequently buys labels and trademarks out of bankruptcy–saving himself the cost of development–and repurposes them when he sees an opening in the market. Usually, he doesn’t bother to change the packaging or design–just the wine inside and, of course, the price. (At the moment, he has some twenty brands waiting to be deployed.)



Wow he sure has a lot of different brands!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 16, 2009)

ScoopLV said:


> EDIT - Two Buck Chuck (Charles Shaw for those of you who don't have a TJ's nearby) Chardonnay recently won "best of" in a California wine competition. Wine snobs who "never drink the stuff" caused a run on the wine. They now sell an Australian chard that I prefer to the California wine. Everything they sell is drinkable, and much of it is a true bargain.[/url]



I knew that Two-buck Chuck was made by a Franzia, but I thought it was the same winery that produced the Franzia labeled wine.  It was interesting to learn the underlying story.

****

I also saw a comment one time by a more "upscale" wine producer, that he thought that Two-Buck Chuck was wonderful for the wine business because it made wine more accessible to the general market.  After being introduced to wine via Two-Buck Chuck, a certain fraction of consumers will start to seek out other wines.

In conversing with his customers, he had been surprised to find out how many of them had first been exposed to wines (at least, non-fortified varieties) by drinking Charles Shaw.  Those folks then started trying other wines at Trader Joe's, then continued expanding their horizons.


----------



## SherryS (Sep 16, 2009)

We got to TJs for the first time this past summer, and stopped on our way to Worldmark at Bass Lake.  We had a fun week, and enjoyed "2 buck chuck".  Wish there were TJs in Michigan or Florida!


----------



## ricoba (Sep 16, 2009)

SherryS said:


> Wish there were TJs in Michigan or Florida!



They are almost on every corner here in LA...and I seldom go!


----------



## Ironwood (Sep 16, 2009)

You are so lucky to have TJ's outlets stateside.  Had the pleasure of roaming the isles on a couple of visits to LA and last year in Vegas.  We have a few outstanding gourmet food/wine stores up here esp in Toronto, but at gourmet prices.   No 2 buck chuck either.  Cheapest wine in a regulated price environment in Ontario would be about 5.95 for rather ordinary 'vin de table'...and there are not many real gems under $10 either.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 16, 2009)

I'd probably stop my whining and pining for a TJ's if Costco had an equivalent of 2-or even 3-or 4 buck Chuck! Hey, Franzia, you listening?

Jim Ricks


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 16, 2009)

Franzia & Gallo ( who are related) are old time California wine families. Gallo is still owned by the family but Franzia was bought out. Fred Franzia is the owner of a whole bunch of wine lables including Charles Shaw but is not associated with the Franzia wine company at all.


----------



## swift (Sep 17, 2009)

Now if you haven't see a Whole Foods you'll want to check them out too!!


----------



## ricoba (Sep 17, 2009)

swift said:


> Now if you haven't see a Whole Foods you'll want to check them out too!!



Or how about Bristol Farms or Gelson's?

I guess one of the benefits of living in a megalopolis is that we have all these specialty type stores, that are not readily available in other parts of the country.


----------



## MuranoJo (Sep 17, 2009)

Passepartout said:


> So help us out here.... Go to www.traderjoes.com and ask them to consider Boise, ID for new location. Your friendly Idaho TUGgers would appreciate you.
> 
> Oh, and muranojo, our next TS is Thanksgiving in Bend/Redmond. Thanks for the heads-up on TJ's there- I'll take the truck.
> 
> Jim Ricks


Yep, I'll definitely chime in on their website to get a store here in ID.  And you definitely need the truck.  Interesting note, I asked the checker why they didn't have one here already and she said it had to do with the distribution center locations (they had many ID visitors who asked the same question).

If you're going to Eagle Crest, IM me with any questions if your first time there.  We really enjoyed it.  Barbequed every night on the deck and it was great.  I'll write up a resort report on TUG as soon as my job gives me a break, maybe over the weekend.


----------



## suzanne (Sep 17, 2009)

I wish we could get one here in Boca Raton, FL too. We have Whole Foods and love it but it sure isn't cheap. We have Costco and BJ's Wholesale Club.
But most of the items are in to large a quantity for us. There is just me and Hubby so it doesn't pay for us to shop there for most things.

Suzanne


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Sep 17, 2009)

Trader Joe's and Whole Foods are like comparing apples to oranges.  I think Whole Foods prices are ridiculous.  Trader Joe's is so much more affordable, without all the bells and whistles. Not much to look at, but I'll take their prices over "pretty" stores any day.

Gayle


----------



## WalnutBaron (Sep 17, 2009)

ScoopLV said:


> Fred Franzia is a fascinating dude -- a "screw the wine snobs, let's drink" kind of guy. They hate him in Napa, and he pleaded nolo to fraudulently labeling grapes. But I don't care -- anyone whacking pretension with a $2 wrecking ball gets my respect.



You might be interested to know that we own a walnut and olive orchard adjacent to one of the many vineyards owned by Fred Franzia.  Recently we had a little border dispute that needed to be worked out in person.  My brother and I visited Mr. Franzia at his office.  He's a multi-multi millionaire, but you'd never know it from seeing his office.  It's in a trailer and is clean but nothing fancy whatsoever.  He drives a Ford pickup that's about five years old.  No wonder he can sell Two Buck Chuck and still make money.  If you go to visit the wineries in Napa Valley, you'll see that the overhead costs of their operations--compared to Franzia Winery--are on a scale that isn't even in the same stratosphere.  

By the way, I am happy to report that the dispute was worked out amicably...


----------



## ScoopKona (Sep 17, 2009)

WalnutBaron said:


> You might be interested to know that we own a walnut and olive orchard adjacent to one of the many vineyards owned by Fred Franzia.  Recently we had a little border dispute that needed to be worked out in person.  My brother and I visited Mr. Franzia at his office.  He's a multi-multi millionaire, but you'd never know it from seeing his office.  It's in a trailer and is clean but nothing fancy whatsoever.  He drives a Ford pickup that's about five years old.  No wonder he can sell Two Buck Chuck and still make money.  If you go to visit the wineries in Napa Valley, you'll see that the overhead costs of their operations--compared to Franzia Winery--are on a scale that isn't even in the same stratosphere.
> 
> By the way, I am happy to report that the dispute was worked out amicably...



You're right -- very interesting.

People I talked to in Napa said they couldn't stand Fred because the Charles Shaw label says "Napa," although none of the grapes come from there. They're concerned that Two Buck Chuck is cheapening the Napa appellation. 

Where's your orchard? Can I drop by in December and buy some olive oil?


----------



## MuranoJo (Sep 17, 2009)

suzanne said:


> I wish we could get one here in Boca Raton, FL too. We have Whole Foods and love it but it sure isn't cheap. We have Costco and BJ's Wholesale Club.
> But most of the items are in to large a quantity for us. There is just me and Hubby so it doesn't pay for us to shop there for most things.
> 
> Suzanne



Suzanne, that's what pleasantly surprised us--while the store itself wasn't all that classy, the merchandise was top-flight, yet reasonably priced.

Somewhere in archives there's a thread about TUGgers' favorite TJ's products.  Wish I had it now.  As an example, a friend from CA just loves their frozen green beens.  I simply can't stand frozen and am spoiled as we raise our own fresh green beens and can them.  I was tempted to give the TJ variety a try but just couldn't do it...


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 18, 2009)

muranojo said:


> Somewhere in archives there's a thread about TUGgers' favorite TJ's products.  Wish I had it now.



That thread started last Nov. 17. I found it easily searching 'Trader Joe's Favorite', but I don't know how to construct a link. Thanks for the Eagle Crest info.... Jim


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 18, 2009)

Passepartout said:


> That thread started last Nov. 17. I found it easily searching 'Trader Joe's Favorite', but I don't know how to construct a link. Thanks for the Eagle Crest info.... Jim



You just highlight and copy it in your browser window, and paste it to the message window.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=85450&highlight=trader+joes+favorites


----------



## WalnutBaron (Sep 18, 2009)

ScoopLV said:


> You're right -- very interesting.
> 
> People I talked to in Napa said they couldn't stand Fred because the Charles Shaw label says "Napa," although none of the grapes come from there. They're concerned that Two Buck Chuck is cheapening the Napa appellation.
> 
> Where's your orchard? Can I drop by in December and buy some olive oil?



I'd be happy to give you a tour!  The olives were just planted about three months ago, so it will be a few years before the trees are mature enough to produce a crop.  But the walnut orchards have been around for a long time.  If you like walnuts, I can help you


----------



## bookworm (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm looking forward to having a Trader Joe's. We have a new one opening on September 25th about a mile away. I just saw the sign in their window yesterday and lots of employee training going on. Yeah!


----------



## ScoopKona (Sep 18, 2009)

WalnutBaron said:


> I'd be happy to give you a tour!  The olives were just planted about three months ago, so it will be a few years before the trees are mature enough to produce a crop.  But the walnut orchards have been around for a long time.  If you like walnuts, I can help you



Who DOESN'T like walnuts?  (People with nut allergies, aside.) LOML said she'll even wear her "six walnuts" shirt. (Same joke, different drawing below.)


----------



## WalnutBaron (Sep 18, 2009)

ScoopLV said:


> Who DOESN'T like walnuts?  (People with nut allergies, aside.) LOML said she'll even wear her "six walnuts" shirt. (Same joke, different drawing below.)



Now _that's_ funny!  Not that there's anything wrong with that...


----------



## UWSurfer (Sep 18, 2009)

In 2004 I was working an event in Boston for 10 days and was lucky enough to be staying 1/2 a mile away from a TJ's.   It became my daily stop to pickup a salad and sandwhich for lunch and made me feel a little bit like home.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Sep 18, 2009)

ricoba said:


> They are almost on every corner here in LA...and I seldom go!




We have one here in Bakersfield that everyone raves about.  I've been a few times, but probably not for a couple of years or more.  The place has a strange smell and sells freaky stuff.

Marty


----------



## MuranoJo (Sep 18, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> You just highlight and copy it in your browser window, and paste it to the message window.
> 
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=85450&highlight=trader+joes+favorites



Thanks for the link, Denise!  I'll have to read through that again and if I had known there was a TJ's in Bend, would have been prepared.  We walked through the store like kids at Halloween who had too small a bag (the t/s kitchen) for all the goodies.


----------



## ricoba (Sep 19, 2009)

Kona Lovers said:


> We have one here in Bakersfield that everyone raves about.  I've been a few times, but probably not for a couple of years or more.  The place has a strange smell and sells freaky stuff.
> 
> Marty



I don't remember any funny smells, or freaky stuff a TJ's! 

In fact I think they sell some interesting and good things.

My biggest complaint is probably their lack of adequate parking. Our local one (Bixby Knolls in LBC) and the one I would go to in Pasadena, both have the tiniest parking lots available.


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 20, 2009)

I agree with Rick that Trader Joe's has a lot of interesting things, not freaky and it doesn't smell bad. We have been shopping at Trader Joe's for years. We don't drink adult beverages so the wine is of no interest but they do have some great food items. They even sell bread from Dudley's famous bakery in Santa Ysabel Valley, CA:

http://www.dudleysbakery.com/

We buy a lot of nuts at TJ's as I eat a lot of them with my diet. We don't have a parking problem at TJ's because it is in a strip mall with lots of parking.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Sep 25, 2009)

ricoba said:


> I don't remember any funny smells, or freaky stuff a TJ's!



Sorry, I had to do a reality check....we're in Bakersfield.  That explains the funny smells....and the freaky stuff....:hysterical:


----------



## bookworm (Sep 25, 2009)

Went into our new Joe's today on opening day. At 9AM on a weekday it was so busy they didn't have enough carts for everyone. The food looks really good so I'm sure we will be shopping here sometimes, but NOT TODAY. No way will I stand in those lines.


----------

